# 21 incubated eggs in my kitchen...



## BethC (Aug 1, 2011)

tomorrow will be 21 days, so we kinda weren't expecting any hatching today. But my oldest son walked into the kitchen and heard peeping. I was clean back in my bedroom and I heard him freaking out. I have no idea what was going on! hahaha...One baby has been hatched. that was a few hours ago. Now, one of the other eggs is just starting to crack and shake a little. This is very exciting for us. We've had chickens for 12 years, let a hen sit on a few once or twice but never had any luck hatching any. got an incubator 3 weeks ago, went the next day for some eggs and wasn't quite sure we knew what we were doing..

Here are a few bad pictures LOL

first taken at a very very high ISO in my very dark kitchen (ISO 12,800) before he was completely out of the shell.










then here he/she is wandering around, waiting to dry so I can put him in his pen.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










thanks for looking!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Too cute!  I really wanna get some more chicks now. I really really want a duckling but my mom wont let me :/

Congrats on the new arrivals!


----------



## BethC (Aug 1, 2011)

haha my kids want a duck and they think the kiddie pool filled with water would be perfect to keep them in!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Just love those little peeps

My ducks were afraid of water. Figure that out.


----------



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

I want chickens but my husband said no. He did let me have the goats though, go figure


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I tend to find that when it comes to getting what you want, just bring them to see cute animals and get them to hold them. No one can resist them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww... :thumb:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww! It's so cute!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Congrats very cute, I am waiting for my broody hen to hatch some of hers out


----------



## BethC (Aug 1, 2011)

So far we have 11 out of 21 eggs that hatched. We have a few in there that have cracks and we can hear someth peeping thru them.

here is the first one right when we took him out of the incubator and put him under the heat lamp in the "house" we use for our day olds when we buy them.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Very sweet.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh so very cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww.....and I do have to comment that the little blondie is just ADORABLE!


----------

